# Urgency problems along with anxiety



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel like my anxiety is causing my urgency problems to be worse. The only symptoms I have of ibs-d is the urgent bowel movements but since I have had this issue my anxiety is extremely high. I am thinking I need to try to take something for my anxiety that will calm my bowel nerves. Does anyone have any suggestions that has the same issue as me. I have tried Lorazepam but couldnt' take it during the day when I needed it because it made me so tired. I seem to only have urgency issues when I leave my house so I really think if I could get my anxiety under control it would really help my situation. I have tried all kinds of meds for the problem and the only thing that works is immodium but I can only take it a few days at a time and then have to give my body a few days rest. Please any suggestion or advice.


----------



## Froggers (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sorry I wont be much of a help but I feel the same way I have horrible anxiety to begin with and after an incident where I didn't make it to the bathroom it has gotten much worse. I have started taking atavan to calm my panic attacks in order to leave the house when it's something important and I can't get out of it Although i'm afraid to take this drug steadily due to the scary side effects of taking it long term. I have heard that anti depressants help in terms of ibs. Talk to your doctor? I used to be on paxil and prozac before and my body seemed to be doing well (anxiety wise)


----------

